# Maxiumum Overseas Travelling While on Partner Visa (Subclass 820)?



## VirtualRichard (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi, my wife needs to go overseas for family matters but we're unsure how long she might need to be out of Australia.

1 year into the 2 year Subclass 820 of the Partner Visa, do we need to inform IMMI of the travel and is there a maximum length she is allowed to be outside Oz? It would be a nightmare if she was away 6 weeks and there was a 5 week limit on travel.

All the information I found relates to travel while _awaiting _a decision on the first stage but we're past that. Thanks for you help!

R.


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Your CO should have given you some information about this when the 820 was granted.

But, here is what it says in the partner booklet:

The partner category visa that you are granted will have a multiple re-entry facility, which
means that you can leave, and return to, Australia as many times as you wish within a
specified period.
• A Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300) allows you to travel for 9 months from date of visa grant.
• *A temporary Partner visa (subclasses 309 and 820) allows you to travel until a decision is made on your permanent Partner visa.*
• A permanent Partner visa (subclasses 100 and 801) allows you to travel for up to
5 years from date of grant.

So, it looks there is no maximum time allowed, or any kind of limit. But, if she is going to be out of Australia past the time she is up for 2nd stage grant, then I would contact DIAC and let them know so that they can contact her and give her informaton about getting PR,


----------



## Offshore Migration (Dec 6, 2011)

Do you intend to travel with her? There is no limit to the time she wants to remain outside Australia but it may give cause for questions in relation to your marriage/relationship when they are about to make the decision in relation to her 801 PR visa. You will need to justify and explain the absence. If when wanted to apply to become a citizen the same issues could apply. If circumstances have changed including change of address you are obliged to notify DIAC. I would contact your case officer just to be on the safe side. Remember your application for a 801 visa is still pending. You need to meet those requirements also.


----------

